# Xbox Firewall Issues



## BatteryAcid101 (Mar 31, 2007)

When online with the Xbox, I am able to connect with other peoples' games and go online but other people cannot connect to my games.

The error I receive says something like "Due to your current network setup, you are unable to host all multiplayer games." (This is an error from one game, another game's error message mentions that there's an issue with the firewall. But this just shows that it occurs with all games.)

What do I do?


----------



## Aelobin (Feb 12, 2007)

If your xbox is connected to the network through a router, check that it has the relevant ports unblocked for that game. You may also need to port forward them to your xbox's network ip address.

If your xbox is connected to the network through another computer on your network, check that computer's firewall to see if it is allowing the xbox to send and receive connections (through the ports on the firewall if necessary).


----------

